# Leaking Shower



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I have a 2007 32FRE with a leak coming from under the shower when showering.

I recaulked it using silicone caulk and waited two days before using it again. Still leaks.

I have pulled the facuet to make sure it is not leaking and the area behind it was dry.

I have inspected the shower pan and do not see any cracks.

My next step is to remove the shower and check for cracked pipes?

Anyone have any suggestions or experienced this issue?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The plastic shower liner may be the culprit.

Check around the top where the sides and ends meet the walls. Might need to be sealed. I put a small bead of silicone around the whole magilla. Water bouncing off adult-sized bodies in the shower can get pretty high and might be running behind the liner.

Check around the bottom where the sides meet the tub or floor pan. It, too, may need silicone. The "tub" has a lip around the upper edge, and the shower liner is supposed to go down on the inside of the lip and contact the tub. That is supposed to keep water from splashing up. Again, I siliconed a narrow bead around the edge of the liner where it met the tub, not because I had a leak but because I didn't want to find out that I had one.

In my shower, there is an access panel on the bathroom side of the "tub" and you might be able to see a leak through there, although water can run a fair distance from the source to the place where it appears.

If all fails, try putting the stopper in the tub, and adding about an inch or so of water. Let it sit and see if the leak appears. That will show if the leak is in the drains or around the tub drain.

If none of the above works (and no none else has different ideas) you might just have to remove the liner and see what's going on behind it. That's a PITA but you definitely need to keep at it because constant water like you have will cause rot. Not good. Another possibility is to pull down the underbelly panel below the tub/shower area and search for the leak. Again, that's a big job and often tears/breaks the underbelly panel which is a PITA to replace.

Keep us informed and good luck.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Or it could be how your camper is leveled.

I discovered if the outside side of my shower is high, water will come across the tub and leak unto the floor. My two fixes: try to keep the outside side of my shower lower than the right side of my trailer. And a towel on the floor catches everything.

And this "fix" was after I tried the silicone routine to no avail.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the assistance.

I finally found the fitting going to the shower head from the facuet was leaking when showering. It was behind the wall and took a while to find it!! At first I thought it was just not tight and retorqued it but it did not stop leaking until I replaced the facuet.

What a pain to find it.

Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WWH said:


> Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> I finally found the fitting going to the shower head from the facuet was leaking when showering. It was behind the wall and took a while to find it!! At first I thought it was just not tight and retorqued it but it did not stop leaking until I replaced the facuet.
> 
> ...


Any chance you took some pictures? Might be great for the next person that comes along with the same issue.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the assistance.
> 
> I finally found the fitting going to the shower head from the facuet was leaking when showering. It was behind the wall and took a while to find it!! At first I thought it was just not tight and retorqued it but it did not stop leaking until I replaced the facuet.
> 
> ...


Any chance you took some pictures? Might be great for the next person that comes along with the same issue.
[/quote]

I will take some this weekend and post.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

We are currently living in the SOB till the repairs on our house are finished and are using the shower daily. It went 11 days without leaking after replacing the facuet. Now I see a crack in the shower pan and as you can guess it is leaking again. So I will be taking everything out and replacing the pan if I can just buy the pan?

Does anyone have any experience finding replacement parts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

WWH said:


> Does anyone have any experience finding replacement parts?


PPL has most of the replacement parts.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Does anyone have any experience finding replacement parts?


PPL has most of the replacement parts.
[/quote]

Thanks for your assistance.


----------

